# brush set from costco



## spencoh (Aug 3, 2006)

has anybody bought the brush set from costco???
i would love to see a pic of it

i heard its badass for the price


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 3, 2006)

wow I want to see this as well 
if it's nice I'm there 
Do you know what the price is?


----------



## spencoh (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 
_wow I want to see this as well 
if it's nice I'm there 
Do you know what the price is?_

 
i keep hearing its around 20 bucks, but its a pro brush set and it comes with one of those roll up cases


----------



## Shawna (Aug 4, 2006)

My sister got one of those for christmas.  It has a roll up brush case and a whole bunch of brushes.  I felt them, and they were definitely not as nice as MAC, but for the price, I think they were a great deal.


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 4, 2006)

well, damn.  Looks like I'm going to have to make a trip to Costco this weekend.  I did need to fill up gas ANYWAY and my boyfriend DOES live right near one...


----------



## antirazor (Aug 4, 2006)

a word of caution about costco. just because one location has a product it doesn't mean that all of them do. they're tricksy like that. during the 8 months I worked there I got a lot of shit from members for it.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 4, 2006)

Also, this item was at our Costco in November/December of 2005.  They definitely don't have any now.  They sold out pretty fast.


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 5, 2006)

I got mine today.  It was 17 and change and it came with 12 brushes (including a kabuki), an eyelash curler (which I don't need) and the brush case.  It's pretty damn soft, but some of the brushes are made for people with really tiny faces (like the foundation brush).  Overall, I'm impressed.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 5, 2006)

Great!  I am happyn you found one.  Post a pic so I can see if it is the same brush set my sister got.  I might have to invest in one


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 5, 2006)

I can't find my charger, but it's clear handled (except for the lip brush) and comes in this metallic-lavender brush roll (kind of like the color of Idol Eyes). This is what's in it (and I'll try to compare it to a MAC one)


Powder Brush (129- all over face brush, but kind of smaller)
Angled Brush (168, but again, small)
Foundation Brush (190, but teensy compared to it)
Brow/Lash Groomer
Eyeshadow Brush (looks like a 213, but longer bristles.  It'll probably be good for a wash)
Precision Eyeshadow Brush (259)
Angled Eye Contour Brush (uhm, really not anything like it that I know of.  It's a tiny, tiny shadow brush, but once I washed it, it doesn't really look "angled" anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flat Eyeliner Brush (212)
Eye Smudger (202 or any disposable spongy top)
Fine Eyeliner Brush (211)
Lip Brush (it's a lip brush.  Nuff said.  The handle can come apart and be a short handle with a cover.
Bronzer (Kabuki)
Eyelash Curler

Honestly, there's some splaying that I'm seeing (they're drying from a bath), but this will make a great travel set, especially when I go to my boyfriend's house.


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 6, 2006)

this sounds awesome. ive been always wondering about their costco brand makeup line. first time i saw it i was shocked. ill give it a try since my parents would buy it for me.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 10, 2006)

i got this brush set like 2 weeks ago and i think you get really really good quality brushes for the price like seriously.
I have around $1000 of professional brushes and these go nicely with it. 
and thats alot to say for being only 20$
and the roll case is soo cute looks almost like a juicy purse in metallic silver with a magnetic clasp.
the only problem i found with it is that the bag is too small to hold all the brushes haha

but thats not really a problem for me 

and with the eyelash curler they also include extra refill pads i thought that was nice.


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 
_i got this brush set like 2 weeks ago and i think you get really really good quality brushes for the price like seriously.
I have around $1000 of professional brushes and these go nicely with it. 
and thats alot to say for being only 20$
and the roll case is soo cute looks almost like a juicy purse in metallic silver with a magnetic clasp.
the only problem i found with it is that the bag is too small to hold all the brushes haha

but thats not really a problem for me 

and with the eyelash curler they also include extra refill pads i thought that was nice._

 

Which CostCo ? I live in Dallas as well, and I'd like to check it out.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 11, 2006)

my dad got me that a couple weeks ago and i love it. it was 18$ and came with 14 brushes and a rollup case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the brushes are soo soft! i'll take a picture of it next time i got to his house


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Pictures of Costco Make up brushes*

I know I'm about 4 month late with the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but we didn't have these available at my Costco (in Toronto) until just recently. It's unopened because I'm planning on giving this as a Christmas gift for my best friend. Looks awesome and it was only like $22cdn!

It says it's by Borghese, so I think the quality should be decent


----------



## MACActress (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh Borghese is a real brand? I thought it was just a brand that Costco/Kirkland kind of...made up? I don't know, just something like their own cosmetic brand. 

Anyway, I have that set, I think I payed around $18 and I love it =) I'm not sure what its called but I use the short, stubby e/s brush, and its great. Although the kabuki and blush/powder brushes are not fantastic, I can live with them. Also the eyelash color is weird, I'll stick to my Revlon one. But it's a great value =)


----------



## Moppit (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks girls for the great tip on this brush set.  I stopped by my Costco this morning and picked up a set for my daughter.  I already got her the MAC #150 for Christmas but I am taking her to Mexico in Feb so the Costco set with the case will be perfect for that.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 19, 2006)

more of my money gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hah
I definately want this. I need any, ANY new brushes and this looks perfect for me, at least for now


----------

